# Underbelly



## Snowdog (30/6/12)

From the Underbelly Facebook page posted at 5 PM today...

_"Tough times have fallen on The Tank Hotel group and it is with great sadness that i announce that The Underbelly is closed.

In the 10 short weeks we were open i had the pleasure of serving some great beers to some awesome craft beer lovers.
This is a massive thank-you to everyone who supported us, it was a pleasure serving great beer in the Brisbane CBD. 

Cheers everyone.
Jim Gold - Underbelly."_

I'm hoping its a joke.....


----------



## winkle (30/6/12)

Snowdog said:


> From the Underbelly Facebook page posted at 5 PM today...
> 
> _"Tough times have fallen on The Tank Hotel group and it is with great sadness that i announce that The Underbelly is closed.
> 
> ...



Shit, this is not good.  
Haven't even got there for a beer yet, I blame Ralph. <_<


----------



## NickB (30/6/12)

Fuckin' Newmann.... Pfft...


----------



## Snowdog (30/6/12)

The announcement made on Underbelly's Facebook page.

It's never a good day when a good beer bar closes. I myself never made it there to support them, being most of my city pub visits happen on weekends. My last weekday crawl was the day before they opened, so I missed out. Makes me want to support the Whatnot, Scratch, and Hideaway even more as the fear in the back of my mind is the beer I'm having there could possibly be the last one there should they suddenly close. Like when the Brewhouse was on Albert Street.... I opted to go into the city on Wednesday instead of Tuesday, and it was the difference between enjoying a pint and having the place boarded up.


----------



## NickB (30/6/12)

Haven't been there yet either. Not good. Noone to blame but the parent company for opening with what is obviously a very flimsy business model.


Shame.


----------



## mwd (30/6/12)

Craft beer outlets are still a niche market and do not appeal to the masses.
Never saw the Blue Sky bar in Cairns busy even with the loads of bigscreen TVs setup with crap colour balance and showing sports and loud music. It has also gone but is expected to make a return sometime in the future in new location seperate from the brewery.


----------



## WSC (30/6/12)




----------



## DU99 (30/6/12)

amazing how one closes and another opens


----------



## Jay Cee (30/6/12)

Was this an existing pub or a new business opened ? It seems odd that the place would cease trading after 10 weeks, and it seems quite sudden considering the facebook page entry for 26th June suggests business as usual. Maybe they didn't fulfil the licencing requirements or got busted for something else. 

Either way, it sounds like the Brisbane craft beer scene is growing, as it is in Sydney


----------



## Wimmig (30/6/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Was this an existing pub or a new business opened ? It seems odd that the place would cease trading after 10 weeks, and it seems quite sudden considering the facebook page entry for 26th June suggests business as usual. Maybe they didn't fulfil the licencing requirements or got busted for something else.
> 
> Either way, it sounds like the Brisbane craft beer scene is growing, as it is in Sydney



Licencing sounds the short odds to me.


----------



## Florian (30/6/12)

DU99 said:


> amazing how one closes and another opens




???


----------



## RdeVjun (1/7/12)

winkle said:


> Shit, this is not good.


I'll say, since first setting foot in there a few weeks ago I was really starting to enjoy that bar- they had some good craft lines but without the pretentiousness. Was quite handy for a few tubes on the way home after work, only a brief stumbling stroll to Central.
I was wondering if it has anything to do with Festival Cellars in Charlotte St (and Red Hill) closing as well, seems they're all part of Tank Hotel Group. Makes sense now, there was a fair bit of Underbelly promotion and half- decent craft lines at that bottle-o, but when I was in there on Thursday the staff (Ben, the guy with the keg hire business) said that it was being wound up/ liquidated on Friday.
FB pages: Cellars, Underbelly/ Tank.


> Haven't even got there for a beer yet, I blame Ralph. <_<


Hey, that might be a bit harsh, I can assure you my influence is really not that great!


----------



## Will88 (1/7/12)

I was just there on Friday night... shame to see the place go.


----------

